#ubuntu-eu 2011-11-30
<apollo13> zed: can you see what's wrong with eshu?
<zed> i'd like to, but I can't login
<apollo13> zed: are you on irc.online.net?
<zed> yes i am, but i'm idling
<zed> i have access to the console
<apollo13> I am talking to the staff in #online there
<apollo13> zed: they ask to create a ticket, can you do that?
<apollo13> zed: and is it possible that you give me access to the console + ticketsystem?
<apollo13> zed: did you find anything?
<zed> apollo13: i'm looking into it
<apollo13> great thx
<zed> but i can't either contact the machine in rescue mode, and running the hardware diagnostic doesn't work
<apollo13> maybe the dedibox staff can help you (the suggested to open a ticket after all ;))
<zed> yep that's what i've done
<apollo13> hmm let's see how fast they are :)
<zed> well, we do not have premium support :)
<apollo13> either way, it would be great if you can send me the access data for this stuff so we don't have to bug you
<zed> apollo13: i'd like to but it seems like there's some restriction to whom is authorized to login (based on ip addresses)
<apollo13> zed: I have static ip addresses if that's a requirement :)
<zed> ok, i'll check the management console
<zed> apollo13: they're checking the server
<apollo13> great
<zed> they provided us with a replacement on a new generation "Dedibox" since this old generation (eshu) is going to be retired in the meanwhile
<apollo13> does this mean we have to set it up again?
<zed> well yes, but i hope at least they can bring eshu back up so that we can get our data
<apollo13> :/
<apollo13> zed: any news?
<zed> apollo13: not yet, they asked for a kvm in order to see the real origin
<apollo13> real origin of what?
<zed> of what's causing the machine not to boot
<apollo13> k, so there are chances that the maschine is okay ;)
<apollo13> so we could migrate to the new machine without any rush
<zed> yes
<encbladexp> zed, some news about eshu?
#ubuntu-eu 2011-12-01
<zed> sorry for the delay
<zed> i'm cheking
<apollo13> zed: the server got up today at nine according to nagios, but can't reach it
<apollo13> zed: any update?
#ubuntu-eu 2011-12-02
<encbladexp> zed, some updates for eshu?
<zed> I'm still trying to get a kvm access
<encbladexp> ok
